# ghost mating question



## D_Hemptress (Jun 28, 2013)

i have an adult male ghost that has been connecting and disconnecting then reconnecting. this has been constant, he has done about 6 times today.

im wondering if this is normal, good or bad thing?


----------



## Paradoxica (Jun 28, 2013)

It's definitely not normal. But if I remember right, in Orin's book, he said that the actual fertilization happens pretty quickly and the male just stays in there to make sure he's the only one to mate. So there should still be a good chance of fertility.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jun 28, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> It's definitely not normal. But if I remember right, in Orin's book, he said that the actual fertilization happens pretty quickly and the male just stays in there to make sure he's the only one to mate. So there should still be a good chance of fertility.


ok thank you, i guess ill just keep my eye on them and see if he maybe connects to another girl differently


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2013)

He is like that lady who has the disease, where she is afraid to go outside and afraid to go inside, so she just stands in the doorway! :sweatdrop:


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jun 29, 2013)

Time will tell D!


----------

